# Collective nouns for a group of pot users



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 15, 2011)

Check out these lists and get creative.:smoke1:

hYYp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animal_names
hYYp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_collective_nouns

You know, like a *pod* of whales, a *gaggle* of geese, a *murder* of crows, an *intrusion* of stinkbugs, _et cetera._

I came up with:
A *Fume* of potheads 
A *Vapor/Vape* (for the ones who vaporise)
An *Inhalation*
A *Narghila*
A *Funk*
A *Couchlock*
A *Redeye*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 15, 2011)

a plethora of pot heads?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2011)

The connoisseurs of cannabis?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 15, 2011)

A gaggle of ganja guys and girls


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 15, 2011)

A cadre of cannabis collectors and consumers


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 15, 2011)

ganja gathering?


----------



## Xeblaro (Aug 15, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> gaggle of guys and gals


 :hubba: 

a "plume" of pothead
a "sit" of smokers
a "blurry" of blunters


(I guess it just sounds good to rhyme, but it isn't necessary)


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 15, 2011)

sativa suckers...yea, that's it.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 15, 2011)

fried flock
baked cake
done dude
trashed can


----------



## cubby (Aug 16, 2011)

A Pride of Pistyl Packers.


----------



## Menimeth (Aug 17, 2011)

A bunch of bud bonging boys and babes


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 17, 2011)

A herd of hermie hating horticulturists.


----------

